# Derrell Gardner



## Rabid Badger (Jul 19, 2009)

This one is picking up steam:

http://www.news-press.com/article/20090714/OPINION/907140322/1015/opinion

Anyone can chime in.

Gist: Mr Derrell Gardner is running for mayor of Ft Myers, Fla. He stated in his bio that he was 'in Special Forces' for 6 years.....sounds like team time?? sounds like a stint on an ODA??

Not quite. Mr Gardner did 17 months (there are no 17 month enlistments -minimum was 24) with his last duty station claimed as SWTG.....oops.....and 5 years IRR.

Got booted from the Q with no explanation......

He's in the losers bracket right now...waiting for the FBI to step in...

:cool: ;)


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 19, 2009)

yep, I'm speechless.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jul 20, 2009)

Another reason not to move to Fl.

Did someone order an assclown?


----------



## Blue (Jul 20, 2009)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> Another reason not to move to Fl.
> 
> Did someone order an assclown?



Hey minus the crazy people and lying politicians and the occasional hurricane its not a half bad place to live in! :cool:


----------



## TheWookie (Jul 20, 2009)

I like this line from the clip...

_""If all the people who say they were Green Berets actually were, they'd be common as crows. But they aren't, and the fakery really angers the genuine ones.""_


Throw the book at him, and then let the convicts have at it with him.  It's sad that he just couldn't be happy saying he served his country, no, he had to make false claims and lie disrespecting those who have, too bad.  They should just save taxpayer money and hang him.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 20, 2009)

```
Here's an easy rule to live by: Don't lie about your credentials
```

Honestly.  
Freakin' jag off.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like the comment thread is pretty lively there RB. :)


----------



## Scotth (Jul 20, 2009)

Heading down to see my Mom in Cape Coral tomorrow.  I will have to see if there is anymore on this story.  What an ass-clown


----------



## Ajax (Jul 24, 2009)

That's why I don't run for office....wait...I....nevermind.  Anyone for a hike in the Applachians?


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Ajax said:


> That's why I don't run for office....wait...I....nevermind.  Anyone for a hike in the Applachians?



Only if the trail leads to Argentina...apparantly some South Carolinians like it there


----------



## JBS (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh yeah.

Let me choose a profession that involves extremely close- and neverending- scrutiny of my credentials and then make up some bullshit claims that will most assuredly expose me as a fraud!

Good plan!


----------



## Smurf (Jul 24, 2009)

Blue said:


> Hey minus the crazy people and lying politicians and the occasional hurricane its not a half bad place to live in! :cool:



And pedophiles, weird/deadly animals, poor educational systems, and terrible housing prices :doh:, we're a great state!


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 24, 2009)

I love the smell of dickhead in the morning...


----------

